
The Millennial Generation, Jordan B. Peterson, and the Problem of Meaning - jseliger
https://arcdigital.media/the-millennial-generation-and-the-problem-of-meaning-49f57e1ee81b
======
microwavecamera
I'm not sure where the "problem of meaning" coincides with politics. Facts are
provable. Politics is subjective. Politics is, at best, theoretical but mostly
unsupported opinions. "Left" and "Right" are sociopolitical constructs.
Everyone is entitled to their opinions, including Jordan. But opinions are
like assholes, everyone has one. Anyone's opinions are just as valid as Jordon
Peterson's, including your own. When you're desperate for easy answers to
complex questions, there's no shortage of people with clever opinions and a
price.

